# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Αποχάλκωση πλακέτας

## nikosgalanos

Καλησπέρα.Έφτιαξα πλακέτα με μαρκαδόρο.Μετα την έβαλα σε sodium per sulphate για 10 λεπτά.Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να εμφανιστεί το τυπωμένο;

----------


## nikosgalanos

3DFE176E-DFDA-492F-B11C-89A6389196C4.jpgΗ πλακέτα:

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

με αυτό τον τρόπο τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι οσο και αν προσπαθήσεις, μετρια προς πολυ πολυ κακα και μονο απλες πλακετες μπορουν να βγουν χωρις προβληματα.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει το υπερθειικό νάτριο ειναι οξειδώτικό, διαβρώνει και διαλύει το χαλκό απο την πλακετά αλλα θα πρέπει να εχεις φροντισει για 2 πραγματα πριν ξεκινησεις να σχεδιαζεις με το μαρκαδόρο
-Να τριψεις την πλακετα χαλκού με πρασινο σφουγγαράκι κουζινας ή γυαλόχαρτο νουμερο 400+ για να καθαρίσει και να γυαλίσει ο χαλκός και ακολούθως να ξεπλύνεις με λιγο ακετονη τα υπολλείματα. Το υπερθειικό νατριο διαλύει το χαλκό όχι τα οξείδια του δηλαδη το χαλκό που εχει κοκκινίσει απο την οξειδωση.
-Κατα τη σχεδιαση με το μαρκαδόρο να μην ακουμπας την πλακετα γιατι αφηνεις λιπη πανω στην πλακετα οπου δεν δρα σωστα το οξειδωτικό.

----------

nikosgalanos (08-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κατάλαβα.Θα πάρω καινούργια πλακέτα και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Θα πας στο super market της γειτονιας σου και θα παρεις ενα μπουκαλι υδροχλωρικο οξυ ακαφορτε το ξερουν οι πιο παλιοι
Μετα θα πας στο φαρμακειο και θα ζητησεις περοντρολ ενα μικρο μπουκαλακι. Αυτο ειναι το λεγομενο οξυζενε. Αμα βαλεις περιντρολ και νερο φτιαχνεις οξυζενε.
Αν δεν σου δινει μικρη ποσοτητα παρε οξυζενε 40% πες του. Αν και οταν του πεις τι το θες θα σου δωσει. Οι μαραγκοι το χρησιμοποιουν στη παλαιωση του ξυλου.
Μετα θα βαλεις το μισο μπουκαλι  υδροχλωρικο και πεντε δακτυλιθρες πρριντρολ. Αν παρεις οξυζενες το 50ml βαλτο ολο 
Βαλε τη πλακερα μεσα 
Κουνα τη λεκανι που θα το εχεις και σε κανενα δεκαλεπτο θα εχει φυγει ο χαλκος
Επειδη το διαλυμα με το χαλκο θα βγαλει υδρογονο να το κανεις σε αεριζομενο χωρο
Αυτο το μπλε υγρο που θα προκυψει το φτιαχνανε παλια με γαλαζοπετρα και ψεκαζανε τα αμπελια. Ετσι για την ιστορια.
Το δυαλιμα δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα επικινδυνο. Θελει προσοχη 
Θα δεις πολλους υδραυλικους να χρησιμοποουν το υδροχλωριο του super χωρις γαντια
Οτι περισεψει απο το δυαλιμα βαλτου πολυ νερο και στη λεκανη Οχι στο νυπτιρα ή στη κουζινα γιατι θα χαλασει τις βαλβιδες και το ανοξιδωτο.

----------

nikosgalanos (09-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αυτό θα κάνω.Με την πλακέτα αυτή που έχω δεν γίνεται τίποτα;Επειδή έχω αρκετό υπερθειήκο νάτριο να το χρησιμοποιήσω στη αποχάλκωση;

----------


## betacord85

αφου δεν την αποχαλκωσες σωστα?εβαλες ασετον η οινοπνευμα για να φυγει το παλιο print απο πανω?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έβαλα ασετόν κ οινόπνευμα και έχει καθαρίσει.Πηρα υδροχλωρικό και περοντρολ και θα ξεκινήσω αποχάλκωση.

----------


## SeAfasia

> 3DFE176E-DFDA-492F-B11C-89A6389196C4.jpgΗ πλακέτα:



τι ειναι αυτό;

----------


## liat

> Έβαλα ασετόν κ οινόπνευμα και έχει καθαρίσει.Πηρα υδροχλωρικό και περοντρολ και θα ξεκινήσω αποχάλκωση.



Αποχάλκωση έγινε ή δεν πέτυχε; Βάλε φωτό αυτής που καθάρισες με ασετόν.
Να προσέχεις με τα χημικά. Καλά αεριζόμενο χώρο και *μάσκα*. Εννοείται ότι δεν έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ακριβώς από πάνω!

----------


## aris285

Γιατί παιδεύεσαι  με τον μαρκαδόρο?
κατέβασε ένα free προγράμματα κι να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου όμορφα. Εγώ δουλεύω το pad2pad.

----------


## liat

Την έχει την *σχεδίαση της πλακέτας* αλλά ίσως δεν μπορεί να την μεταφέρει στην πλακέτα με σιδέρωμα ή θάλαμο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά με προσοχή σχεδίασα το κύκλωμα και μετά θα κάνω την αποχάλκωση.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Τελικά με προσοχή σχεδίασα το κύκλωμα και μετά θα κάνω την αποχάλκωση.



Το υδροχλωρικό οξύ και το περιντρόλ εκλύουν αέριο χλώριο που δεν πρέπει σε καμιά περίπτωση να εισπνεύσεις. ΟΙ ΜΑΣΚΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ.

----------


## nikosgalanos

image.jpgΜετά την αποχάλκωση με HCl + peritrol η πλακέτα μετά από 10λεπτα ξεθώριασε .Τι. Να κάνω μετά;

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

δεν πρέπει να αναφέρετε καθολου η λεξη οξυζενε στις συμβουλές για αποχάλκωση γιατι μάλλον οξυζενε σου έδωσαν στο φαρμακειο και οχι περιντρολ. Με διαλυμα υδροχλωρικου οξεος 10-15% και περιντρολ σε αναλογια 80%-20% θα επρεπε στο 1 λεπτο να εχει τελειωσει η αποχαλκωση.
Αν μετα απο 10 λεπτα δεν εφυγε καθολου χαλκος σημαινει οτι προσπαθει το υδροχλωρικο μονο του αλλα το κακομοιρο βασει χημικων κανονων ειναι ανημπορο να πειραξει το χαλκο.

----------

nikosgalanos (09-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ωστε για αυτό μετά 10 λεπτά δεν έγινε τίποτα.

----------


## aris285

Εγώ βάζω σκέτο νιτρικό οξύ και βγαίνει τέλει αλλά είναι δύσκολο να το βρεις στην αγορά.

----------

nikosgalanos (09-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Με sodium per sulphate γίνεται τίποτα;

----------


## liat

Στην πλακέτα που έδειξες δεν υπάρχει επαρκής χαλκός για κολλήσουν τα υλικά.
Αυτός ο λίγος που υπάρχει θα εξαφανιστεί με το τρύπημα.
Τουλάχιστον έτσι μπορώ να διακρίνω από την φωτο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Να πας στο φαρμακειο να πάρεις περιντρολ ή σε κατάστημα με χημικα

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Με sodium per sulphate γίνεται τίποτα;



Γίνεται. Χρειάζεται περισσότερος χρόνος και ανάδευση του διαλύματος πότε-πότε. Άφησε τα οξέα γιατί εκτός του ότι είναι επικίνδυνα δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις την ταχύτητα της αποχάλκωσης και θα σου φάει και αυτό που είναι κάτω από το μαρκαδόρο. Τις πίστες θα πρέπει να τις περνάς δυο και τρεις φορές με το μαρκαδόρο αν θέλεις να έχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Φτιάξε στην αρχή απλές πλακέτες μέχρι να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έβαλα την πλακέτα μέσα στο sodium per sulphate πόσα λεπτά χρειάζεται;

----------


## street

φιλε , μιας και βλεπω απ τα μηνυματα σου οτι δεν εχεις ιδεα , υποθετω  οτι η καυστικη σοδα ειναι οπως και ο τριχλωριουχος σιδηρος ? εγω μια ζωη  τριχλωριουχο επαιρνα , αυτο το κιτρινο , η μεθοδος παρολο που ειναι  απλη εχει μια διαδικασια , ζεστο νερο στον πατο του ταπερ ισα ισα να  σκεπασει την πλακετα , ριχνεις με το ματι μεσα τριχλωριουχο οπως θα  εριχνες αλατι στο νερο για να το κανεις αλμυρο , οπλιζεσαι με υπομονη  γιατι μετα απο 30 λεπτα και πανω θα αρχισει να αποχαλκωνει η πλακετα ,  αργη μεθοδος αλλα πολυ αποτελεσματικη , υποθετω αν και δεν εχω  χρησιμοποιησει οτι το ιδιο θα γινετε και με την σοδα , μαθε πρωτα με  αυτην την μεθοδο , και για την ωρα ασε στην ακρη τα κεζαπια και τα  περιντρολ ....

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά η πλακέτα αποχαλκώθηκε αλλά σε μερικά σημεία οι γραμμές δεν βγηκαν καλά.Θα πάρω καινούργια πλακέτα και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Έβαλα την πλακέτα μέσα στο sodium per sulphate πόσα λεπτά χρειάζεται;



Ανάλογα με τη πυκνότητα του διαλύματος. Ίσως και πάνω από μια ώρα. Κάθε υλικό έχει μια συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα διάλυσης που θα πρέπει να τη γράφει η συσκευασία του. Όπως έγραψε και ο Νίκος η διαδικασία επιταχύνεται αν το διάλυμα είναι χλιαρό. Φτιάξε πρώτα μικρές δοκιμαστικές πλακέτες.

----------

nikosgalanos (10-12-17)

----------


## elektronio

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71581Μετά την αποχάλκωση με HCl + peritrol η πλακέτα μετά από 10λεπτα ξεθώριασε .Τι. Να κάνω μετά;



Φίλε Νίκο, πέτα τον μαρκαδόρο (ή κράτησε τον για μαρκάρισμα) είναι η πιο άχρηστη μέθοδος που θα μπορούσες να επιλέξεις. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ φτωχό στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.

Η πιο προσιτή, εύκολη και φτηνή, για αρχάριο μέθοοδος είναι κατά την άποψη μου είναι αυτή με την μεταφορά τονερ από χαρτί στην πλακέτα και αποχάλκωση με (έτοιμο) τριχλωριούχο.
Προυποθέτει βέβαια να έχεις το τυπωμένο σε σχέδιο ή να το παράγεις με κάποιο πρόγραμμα. 

Θέλει φυσικά και εκτυπωτή laser αλλά αρκετά μέλη εδώ που δεν έχουν δίνουν το σχέδιο για εκτύπωση σε φωτοτυπάδικο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μια ερώτηση εκτός θέματος έχω τροφοδοτικό 32v γίνεται να αντικαταστήσω το τρανζίστορ που έχει για σταθεροποίηση με το 2n3055;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 36v 2a

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το τανζίστορ που έχει είναι σε συσκευασία τετράγωνη με 3 ποδαράκια.Θα το αλλάξω κ θα δω αν γίνει τίποτα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά έβγαλα το μετασχηματιστή κ θα φτιάξω τροφοδοτικό με το 2n3055.Κάποιο σχηματικό για 32v υπάρχει;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αφότου με το σίδερο κ το τυπωμένο το σχέδιο βγήκε στη πλακέτα αλλά αχνό,τι φταίει;Τελικά με γυαλόχαρτο έτριψα τη πλακέτα κ θα δοκιμάσω ξανά.

----------


## Panoss

Νίκο:
1.πριν το σιδέρωμα, καθάρισε με ασετόν (ασετόν από χρωματοπωλείο, όχι αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν οι γυναίκες για τα νύχια γιατί είναι μικρής πυκνότητας και περιέχει λάδι) την πλακέτα και μετά τον καθαρισμό της μην την ακουμπάς, κράτα τη από τις άκρες (πιστεύω καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ) φορώντας λαστιχένια γάντια. 
Το ασετόν, εκτός των άλλων, διαλύει το τόνερ (=καλύτερη πρόσφυση). 
Το λίπος από τα χέρια μας, αντιθέτως, εμποδίζει την καλή πρόσφυση του τόνερ στο χαλκό.
2. Σιδέρωσε με μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία και μεγαλύτερη πίεση.

----------

nikosgalanos (13-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα το κάνω.Αν πάνω από το τυπωμένο στη πλακέτα περάσω μια στρώση από μαρκαδόρο πειράζει;

----------


## Panoss

Δεν πειράζει. Ίσα ίσα, στα σημεία που δεν θα κολλήσει (ενώ έπρεπε) το τόνερ, συμπλήρωσε με μαρκαδόρο.
Δες κι εδώ, είναι στα ελληνικά.

----------

nikosgalanos (13-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.Μηπως επειδή έχω το 2n3055 αν υπάρχει κάποιο τροφοδοτικό στα 32v;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Είδα ότι γίνεται κ ενισχυτής ήχου.Βγάζει γύρω στα 100w

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αν χρησιμοποιήσω injekt εκτυπωτή δεν θα εμφανιστεί το μελάνι;

----------


## Panoss

Όχι inkjet, δεν κάνει για τη μέθοδο του σιδερωματος γιατί πολύ απλά, δεν έχει τόνερ.
Το τόνερ είναι αυτό που μεταφέρεται με αυτή τη μέθοδο πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## liat

Βρε Νίκο με το συμπάθιο, αλλά υπάρχουν ένα σωρό άρθρα εδώ μέσα με οδηγίες για μεταφορά του κυκλώματος σε πλακέτα και αποχάλκωση.
Έριξες καμιά ματιά σε αυτά;
Για παράδειγμα δες *εδώ*, και *εδώ*.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αυτά τα βίντεο τα είδα.Όμως η το τυπωμένο πάνω στην πλακέτα είναι ξεθωριασμένο,αφού το έκανα με τη μέθοδο του σιδερώματος.

----------


## aris52

Nικο στειλε μου σε παρακαλω με μηνυμα μια διευθυνση να σου στειλω ενα πομπουδακι ετοιμο

----------


## PaulEngineer

> Αυτο το μπλε υγρο που θα προκυψει το φτιαχνανε παλια με γαλαζοπετρα και ψεκαζανε τα αμπελια. Ετσι για την ιστορια.



Πολύ μακράν ναι. Αλλά όχι μόνον!  Οι άτιμοι έβγαλαν μια πρωτόγονη συσκευή ανίχνευσης υγρασίας χρησιμοποιώντας ως βάσιμο υλικό τη γαλαζόπετρα  :hahahha:

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Πολύ μακράν ναι. Αλλά όχι μόνον!  Οι άτιμοι έβγαλαν μια πρωτόγονη συσκευή ανίχνευσης υγρασίας χρησιμοποιώντας ως βάσιμο υλικό τη γαλαζόπετρα



χαχαχα.Τελικά πήρα διάτρητη πλακέτα.Σε αυτή βάζω τα εξαρτήματα του πομπού κ ενώνω με καλώδια τις διαδρομές;Το 2n2369a κάνει αντί του mpsh10 γιατί δε το βρίσκω πουθενά;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αχ να κάνω αυτόν τον πομπό για την χαρά της κατασκευής!Να τον κάνω στη διάτρητη με καλάι ή με καλώδια;

----------


## SeAfasia

καλώδια και με κλέμες....

----------


## nikosgalanos

> καλώδια και με κλέμες....



χαχαχα μα δε γίνεται με Κλέμες μόνο για ηλεκτρολογικά είναι αυτές!

----------


## street

> μόνο για ηλεκτρολογικά είναι αυτές!



νομιζεις 
στο χαριζει ο αρχοντας  :Biggrin: 





> Nικο στειλε μου σε παρακαλω με μηνυμα μια διευθυνση να σου στειλω ενα πομπουδακι ετοιμο







> Αχ να κάνω αυτόν τον πομπό για την χαρά της κατασκευής!Να τον κάνω στη διάτρητη με καλάι ή με καλώδια;



γκομενακι θα ριξεις ? ακολουθα το παραδειγμα του finos εδω μεσα  :Lol:

----------


## PaulEngineer

> χαχαχα.Τελικά πήρα διατριτη πλακέτα.Σε αυτή βάζω τα εξαρτήματα του πομπού κ ενώνω με καλώδια τις διαδρομές;Το 2n2369a κάνει αντί του mpsh10 γιατί δε το βρίσκω πουθενά;



και τα δυο κανουν εντελως διαφορετικα πράγματα χώρια που έχουν διαφορετικα Data sheets. Καλό είναι να βάζεις τρανζίστορ που χρειάζεται το κύκλωμα αλλιώς θα χρειαστει να κανεις όλους τους απαραίτητους υπολογισμούς απο την αρχή έτσι ώστε να βάλεις το άλλο τρανζίστορ.  Και πάλι υπάρχει ένα αλλά. Εαν βαλεις ενα τρανζίστορ στο παραδειγμα σου 2Ν2369a, πολυ απλα δεν θα σου λειτουργεί στην συχνότητα που θες. Και θα εχεις προβληματα στο τέλος (προσωπική εμπειρία). Εγω στη θέση σου,  και δεν το λεω για να προσβάλλω τον κοπο σου, θα έβαζα ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα στη θεση των τρανζίστορ (εκτος και αν ξερεις τι κανεις) διοτι τα τρανζίστορ BJT εχουν μεγάλες απώλειες τοσο στους ενισχυτες
οσο και στους πομπους. Εαν φτιαχνεις πομπούς-μικροπομπους με τρανζίστορ θα απογοητευτείς πολυ στο τελος. Ολα τωρα τρεχουν στα MOSFETS εχουν σχεδον μηδαμινες απώλειες. Ετσι να σε πληροφορήσω! Εγω προσωπικα σου συμβουλεύω να χρησιμοποιείς ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα καθως αυτα ειναι πολυ σταθερά στη λειτουργία, εκτος οπως ειπα αν ξερεις τι κανεις. Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση θα σου συμβούλευα να βάλεις το τρανζίστορ που λέει μιας και, αν καταλαβα καλα το χρησιμοποιείς για μεγάλες συχνότητες (>100 μεγακυκλων που ειναι τα FM). Τελος, καλο ειναι να μην συνδέεις τα εξαρτήματα με καλώδια στη πλακέτα αυτη καθως ο θόρυβος που θα εχεις θα ειναι τεράστιος. Να θυμασαι οτι οσο πιο υυψηλές συχνότητες χρησιμοποιείς τοσο πιο μικρα πρεπει να ειναι τα ποδαράκια των εξαρτημάτων στη πλακετα κατα τη διαρκεια της κολλησης,  αλλιως θα εχεις περισσοτερο θόρυβο παρα τη πληροφορία που θες πχ μουσικη, ΚΑΤΙ που δεν το θελουμε. Υπαρχουν στο εμπόριο έτοιμες διατριτες πλακέτες με βραχυκυκλωμενα δρομάκια και ετσι δεν χρειάζεται να τα ενώνει κανεις με καλώδια. 3€ κανουν αυτες,  τουλαχιστον.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το μήνυμα σου κ δε καταλαβαίνω τίποτα τι φταίει;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PaulEngineer

> χαχαχα.Τελικά πήρα διατριτη πλακέτα.Σε αυτή βάζω τα εξαρτήματα του πομπού κ ενώνω με καλώδια τις διαδρομές;Το 2n2369a κάνει αντί του mpsh10 γιατί δε το βρίσκω πουθενά;



και τα δυο κανουν εντελως διαφορετικα πράγματα χώρια που έχουν διαφορετικα Data sheets. Καλό είναι να βάζεις τρανζίστορ που χρειάζεται το κύκλωμα αλλιώς θα χρειαστει να κανεις όλους τους απαραίτητους υπολογισμούς απο την αρχή έτσι ώστε να βάλεις το άλλο τρανζίστορ.  Και πάλι υπάρχει ένα αλλά. Εαν βαλεις ενα τρανζίστορ στο παραδειγμα σου 2Ν2369a, πολυ απλα δεν θα σου λειτουργεί στην συχνότητα που θες. Και θα εχεις προβληματα στο τέλος (προσωπική εμπειρία). Εγω στη θέση σου,  και δεν το λεω για να προσβάλλω τον κοπο σου, θα έβαζα ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα στη θεση των τρανζίστορ (εκτος και αν ξερεις τι κανεις) διοτι τα τρανζίστορ BJT εχουν μεγάλες απώλειες τοσο στους ενισχυτες
οσο και στους πομπους. Εαν φτιαχνεις πομπούς-μικροπομπους με τρανζίστορ θα απογοητευτείς πολυ στο τελος. Ολα τωρα τρεχουν στα MOSFETS εχουν σχεδον μηδαμινες απώλειες. Ετσι να σε πληροφορήσω! Εγω προσωπικα σου συμβουλεύω να χρησιμοποιείς ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα καθως αυτα ειναι πολυ σταθερά στη λειτουργία, εκτος οπως ειπα αν ξερεις τι κανεις. Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση θα σου συμβούλευα να βάλεις το τρανζίστορ που λέει μιας και, αν καταλαβα καλα το χρησιμοποιείς για μεγάλες συχνότητες (>100 μεγακυκλων που ειναι τα FM). Τελος, καλο ειναι να μην συνδέεις τα εξαρτήματα με καλώδια στη πλακέτα αυτη καθως ο θόρυβος που θα εχεις θα ειναι τεράστιος. Να θυμασαι οτι οσο πιο υυψηλές συχνότητες χρησιμοποιείς τοσο πιο μικρα πρεπει να ειναι τα ποδαράκια των εξαρτημάτων στη πλακετα κατα τη διαρκεια της κολλησης,  αλλιως θα εχεις περισσοτερο θόρυβο παρα τη πληροφορία που θες πχ μουσικη, ΚΑΤΙ που δεν το θελουμε. Υπαρχουν στο εμπόριο έτοιμες διατριτες πλακέτες με βραχυκυκλωμενα δρομάκια και ετσι δεν χρειάζεται να τα ενώνει κανεις με καλώδια. 3€ κανουν αυτες,  τουλαχιστον.

(Ωχ αμαν! Έστειλα δυο φορες το μύνημα. Συγχωρέστε με)

----------

nikosgalanos (29-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα σου!Πηρα μια διάτρητη πλάκετα με 2 € αυτήν κάνει μου είπαν απτό κατάστημα ότι συνδέεις τους διαδρόμους με καλαι κ βάζεις τα εξαρτήματα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PaulEngineer

Υπάρχει και αυτη η λυση. Αλλα να χρησιμοποιείς πολυ λιγο καλαϊ αν θες να συνδέσεις τους διαδρόμους. Να κανεις οσο το δυνατο πιο λεπτή στρώση. Ετσι θα πετύχεις πολλά. Αλλα παλι σου προτείνω να πάρεις την πλακέτα με τις βραχυκυλωμενες διαδρόμους ετσι ωστε να μην χρειαστει να κανεις δρομάκια με καλαϊ σε πομπό,  καθως ειναι πολυ επίμονη διαδικασία.

----------

nikosgalanos (29-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κατάλαβα.Στον ιωαννιδη έχει αλλά πως τη ζητάω;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PaulEngineer

> Κατάλαβα.Στον ιωαννιδη έχει αλλά πως τη ζητάω;
> Πες διατριτη πλακέτα με ετοιμα δρομάκια. Θα καταλαβει εκείνος. Η πλακέτα αυτη δεν εχει χωριστά του χωρους κολλησης
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Πες του θελω πλακέτα διατριτη με ετοιμα δρομάκια.  Στη πλακέτα θα δεις σειρές απο χαλκους οχι τετραγωνάκια ή κύκλους απο χαλκό.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Πες του πλακέτα διάτρητη με γραμμες

Η πλακέτα φαινεται ετσι

[URL/]http://www.smartkit.gr/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/600x/17f82f742ffe127f42dca9de82fb58b1/h/s/hs1-.jpg[/URL]

----------

nikosgalanos (29-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οκ ευχαριστώ θα πάω τώρα στον ιωαννιδη να την πάρω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πηρα αυτη τη πλακετα διατρητη με διαδρομους χαλκου και μου ειπαν απο το κασταστημα οτι κανει για ρφ κ για να βαλεισ εξαρτηματα γεφυρωνεις με καλωδια ετσι γινεται?Απλως ακολουθω το σχηματικο και ενωνω τα εξαρτηματα πανω στη πλακετα κ γεφυρωνω καλωδια αντοιστοιχα με το σχηματικο?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Η πλακέτα έτσι είναι.Αν κατάλαβα ενώνω με καλαι τα σημεία όπως το σχηματικό αφού έχω τοποθετήσει τα εξαρτήματα;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου κάνει την προσομοίωση στην διάτρητη πλακέτα με καλώδια σε προγράμμα κ να μου το στείλει;(εννοώ το πομπό που κάνω).Καποιος μου είπε να βάλω αντί του mpsh10 που δε το βρίσκω πουθενά το bc547b που έχει ίδια ποδαράκια κάνει;

----------


## Panoss

Νίκο, περάσανε 22 μέρες...
Μήπως να πάρεις ένα έτοιμο;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Από ότι βλέπω θα πάρω κανένα κιτ.Το κιτ moutoulos πλλ μου το προτείνετε;

----------


## Panoss

Πάρε αυτό (πομπό στα FM δεν θέλεις να φτιάξεις; ) και καθάρισες με μόλις δυο ντάλαζ.(το κιτ που λες δεν το ξέρω)
Αργότερα, σιγά σιγά, μαθαίνεις να φτιάχνεις μόνος σου πλακέτες.

----------

nikosgalanos (30-12-17)

----------


## sotron1

> Από ότι βλέπω θα πάρω κανένα κιτ.Το κιτ moutoulos πλλ μου το προτείνετε;



Εάν και δεν το ξέρω, πάρε το κίτ από τον Moutoulos.

Για τους παρακάτω λόγους.


Είναι Made in Greece.
      2. Μένουν χρήματα στην Ελλάδα.
      3.Θα έχεις υποστήριξη σε περίπτωση που πάει κάτι λάθος.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά αυτό θα πάρω


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά έκανα μια προσπάθεια για κάνω τον πομπό σε διάτρητη.
Αλλά μου λείπουν 2 αντιστάσεις κ ένας πυκνωτής που θα τους πάρω.Το έκανα σωστά;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maouna

Ρε νικο εχεισ παρει τα υλικα λες εχεισ και δυο πλακετεσ ,προσπαθησε να τον φτιαξεις στην διατρητη με τις τρυπεσ. αμα δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις αυτον ,ο αλλος του μουτουλου που προυποθετει καποια εμπειρια πως θα τον φτιαξεις?τι τροφοδοτικο εχεις αρχικα?


Εdit:Σε αυτην την διατριτη με τισ γραμμες θα δυσκολευτεις πιστευω.χρησιμοποιησε την αλλη διατριτη. που ειναι το σχηματικο μπας κ στο σχεδιασω καπως

----------


## SeAfasia

αρχηγέ ο φερρίτης στην πιο πάνω φωτο χρησιμεύει σε κάτι ή είναι για ξεκάρφωμα;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τροφοδοτικό έχω ένα 12v 2a.Το σχήμα:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

φερρίτη έλεγε να βάλω το σχήμα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αυτό που λέω:γίνεται στην πλακέτα του πομπού που έχω κάνει κ είναι εντάξει να κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα πάνω στους διαδρόμους χαλκού χωρίς να κάνω τρύπες γίνεται;Επίσης στην απλή διάτρητη συνδέεις τις διαδρομές με καλώδια σωστά;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αυτό που λέω:γίνεται στην πλακέτα του πομπού που έχω κάνει κ είναι εντάξει να κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα πάνω στους διαδρόμους χαλκού χωρίς να κάνω τρύπες γίνεται;Επίσης στην απλή διάτρητη συνδέεις τις διαδρομές με καλώδια σωστά;



Αν εννοείς η κάτω πλευρά της πλακέτας (οι διάδρομοι) να κοιτάει προς τα πάνω και να κολληθούν τα υλικά όπως στα linear, τότε ναι.
Θα πρέπει να προσέξεις να μπουν τα υλικά στη σωστή θέση.

Στο θέμα της διάτρητης, έχεις πολύ αραιά τοποθετημένα τα υλικά, αφήνεις μακριά πόδια και δημιουργούνται πηνία κλπ κλπ.
Οι rf κατασκευές *δεν* γίνονται σε διάτρητες.
Αν είναι να παιδεύεσαι και να μην πετύχεις τίποτα, καλύτερα ξεκίνα με *αυτό* που πρότεινε ο Panoss.

----------

nikosgalanos (30-12-17)

----------


## maouna

Νίκοοοοοο... Το σχηματικό του πομπου εννοώ.άστο το βρηκα εδω είναι: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=90604

Xρησιμοποιησε την διατριτη χωρις γραμμες εννωμενεσ..με οδηγο αυτο που σου εφτιαξα.ελπιζω να μην εχω κανει κανα λαθος.Ο φερριτης δεν κανει αυτος που εχεις.Η βαλε VK200 η 1uH πηνιο τυπου αντιστασης.Τους δρομουσ καντους με τα ποδαρακια απο τα εξαρτηματα κ περασε καλλαι απο πανω οπως εχω κανει σε μια παρομοια κατασκευη.

FM1.GIF FM2.GIF IMG_20171230_171128.jpgIMG_20171230_171007.jpg

----------

nikosgalanos (30-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι αυτό εννοώ ευχαριστώ!Απλως λέω αυτό γιατι δε έχω τρύπανι 1 χιλιοστού.Η πλακέτα σε ένα σημείο έχει ο χαλκός «φαγωθεί» κ δε κάνει επαφή να γεφυρώσω με καλώδιο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maouna

> Ναι αυτό εννοώ ευχαριστώ!Απλως λέω αυτό γιατι δε έχω τρύπανι 1 χιλιοστού.Η πλακέτα σε ένα σημείο έχει ο χαλκός «φαγωθεί» κ δε κάνει επαφή να γεφυρώσω με καλώδιο;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




κοιτα το μηνυμα μου ποιο πανω το εκανα edit με αλλεσ δυο φωτο επισης.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οκ θα κάνω αυτά που μου είπες.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θ κάνω το πομπό με την πλακέτα κ τα εξαρτήματα κολλημένα στους διαδρόμους.Εδω ισχύει ότι θα πρέπει τα ποδαράκια των εξαρτημάτων να είναι κοντά;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Θ κάνω το πομπό με την πλακέτα κ τα εξαρτήματα κολλημένα στους διαδρόμους.Εδω ισχύει ότι θα πρέπει τα ποδαράκια των εξαρτημάτων να είναι κοντά;



οχι απαραιτητα....

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά.οΏ½οΏ½Όμως αν είναι μακριά δε δημιουργούν πηνια κ θόρυβο;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου βάλει στη φωτογραφια της πλακέτας τα εξαρτήματα με προγραμμα γιατί μπερδεύτηκα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Φαίνεται τίποτα λάθος;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά κάνει το bc547b αντί του mpsh10 κ αν μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει με προγραμμα τα εξαρτήματα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> ...μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει με προγραμμα τα εξαρτήματα;



Εκτός από το τυπωμένο σου είχα στείλει και την τοποθέτηση των υλικών πάνω στην πλακέτα.
Αυτό δεν σου κάνει; Τι άλλο θες.
Παρεπιπτόντως, έλεγξε για τυχόν βραχυκυκλώματα επειδή σου έχουν μείνει μέρη που δεν αποχαλκώθηκαν.
και σβήσε το μελάνι με ασετόν ή τρίψιμο με σύρμα κουζίνας. Πως θα κάνουν επαφή τα υλικά στην πλακέτα;

Edit
Αν θες την γνώμη μου, πάρε αυτό που σου πρότειναν με τα 2 και κάτι ευρώ, κόλλα τα υλικά και θα ξέρεις ότι θα δουλέψει.
Αυτό που παλεύεις εδώ και εννέα σελίδες το πιο πιθανό να μην βγει στον αέρα για διάφορους λόγους άσχετους με την σχεδίαση και το τυπωμένο.
Στην τελική θα αποκαρδιωθείς και δεν θα το ευχαριστηθείς.
Άντε και καλή χρονιά με σωστή κατασκευή.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Εκτός από το τυπωμένο σου είχα στείλει και την τοποθέτηση των υλικών πάνω στην πλακέτα.
> Αυτό δεν σου κάνει; Τι άλλο θες.
> Παρεπιπτόντως, έλεγξε για τυχόν βραχυκυκλώματα επειδή σου έχουν μείνει μέρη που δεν αποχαλκώθηκαν.
> και σβήσε το μελάνι με ασετόν ή τρίψιμο με σύρμα κουζίνας. Πως θα κάνουν επαφή τα υλικά στην πλακέτα;



Καλα αυτά θα κάνω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotron1

Έχω κάτι κίτ πομπουδάκια FM με κρύσταλλο και χωρίς, αγορά από το εξωτερικό. Αφού τα βρω θα τα χαρίσω. Οπότε μείνε ON LINE για να τα πάρεις, εάν ακόμη θα τα θέλεις.

----------

mikemtb (01-01-18), 

nikosgalanos (31-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ.Αν τα χαρίσεις κάποτε να μου στείλεις πμ.Τεσπα καλή χρόνια!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλημέρα,υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο εύκολου σχετικά ενισχυτή ήχου με το 2n3055;Γιατί έχω ένα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλημέρα,υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο εύκολου σχετικά ενισχυτή ήχου με το 2n3055;Γιατί έχω ένα.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ανοίξεις νεο θέμα!!
Καλή χρονιά 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Λίγα ακόμα εξαρτήματα και τελείωσε ο πομπός!Αλλά τα υπόλοιπα αύριο καθώς με παίδεψε πολύ στο κόλλημα και μου λείπουν δυο αντιστάσεις.Έχω κάνει κανένα λάθος;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έχω βάλει σωστά τα εξαρτήματα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλησπέρα, 

Η πλακέτα σου είναι υπόδειγμα κακής κατασκευής, υπάρχουν χαλκολωρίδες που ακουμπούν μεταξύ τους, δεν καθάρισες καλά το μαρκαδόρο με διαλυτικό επομένως οι κολλήσεις δεν πιάνουν καλά πάνω στο χαλκό και πολλά απο τα εξαρτήματα που κόλλησες οι άκρες τους ακουμπούν σε διπλανές χαλκολωρίδες ή σέρνονται οι ακροδέκτες και ακουμπούν σε ενδιάμεσες χαλκολωρίδες, ουσιαστικά δημιουργώντας βραχυκυκλώματα. Επίσης, για ένα απλό κύκλωμα πομπού όπως αυτό, ο αριθμός και οι διαδρομές των χαλκολωρίδων είναι απολύτως χαοτικά και δεν σε βοηθούν στην κατασκευή. 

Δεν σου τα λέω γαι να σε αποκαρδιώσω, ξεκόλλα τα εξαρτήματα και κράτησέ τα για άλλη κατασκευή και φτιάξε κάτι απο τα κιτ που πρότειναν παραπάνω τα παιδιά.

----------

nikosgalanos (04-01-18)

----------


## kioan

Όπως σου είπε και ο Δημήτρης, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά σημεία που φαίνεται να βραχυκυκλώνονται γειτονικές διαδρομές. Ενδεικτικά σημειώνω μερικά αλλά υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα. Αυτά θα έπρεπε να τα ελέγξεις με το πολύμετρο πριν κολλήσεις εξαρτήματα και αν χρειαζόταν να τα καθάριζες με ένα κοπίδι.


 *Spoiler:*

----------

nikosgalanos (04-01-18)

----------


## chip

επίσης υπάρχουν μεγάλοι ακροδέκτες στα εξαρτήματα και άσκοπες μεγάλες διαδρομές σε γραμμές στο τυπωμένο πράγμα λάθος για κύκλωμα που δουλεύει στα 100MHz... οι μεγάλες γραμμές και ακροδέκτες δημιουργούν αυτεπαγωγές (συμπεριφέρονται σαν πηνίο), χωτητικότητες (συμπεριφέρονται σαν πυκνωτές) και εκπέμπουν  ή λαμβάνουν (συμπεριφέρονται σαν κεραίες) το ίδιο το σήμα του πομπού με αποτέλεσμα να επιρεάζουν τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος.
η πλακέτα μάλλον έχει υποστεί και οξύδωση... ίσως έμεινε βρεμένη όταν βγήκε από την αποχάλκωση.. θα βοηθούσε αν πριν κολλήσεις τα εξαρτήματα την είχες περάσει με μία γόμα (για στυλό) ή με ένα πολύ ψηλό γυαλόχαρτο (1000)....

αν και οι διάτρητες πλακέτες δεν συνιστώνται για πομπούς θα ήταν καλύτερο να δοκιμάσει με μία διάτρητη πλακέτα....

----------

nikosgalanos (04-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οκ,καλά που πήρα τα εξαρτήματα ξανά χθες γιατί σήμερα θα το κάνω σε διάτρητη.Καλυτερα είναι να το κάνω σε αυτό με τους διαδρόμους χαλκού η την απλή διάτρητη;Ίσως έχει σχέση που είναι οξυδωμενη λόγω του αποχαλκωτικού υπερθειίκο νάτριο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> ...θα το κάνω σε διάτρητη...



Βρε Νίκο πόσο θες για να καταλάβεις ότι RF κυκλώματα δεν γίνονται σε διάτρητη πλακέτα!
Τα ίδια και τα ίδια επαναλαμβάνονται σε διάσπαρτα post.
Πιο πολλά θα σου στοιχίσει να το φτιάξεις μόνος κι αν δουλέψει... από το να πάρεις την έτοιμη, να κάνεις το γούστο σου
και εφόσον θες να πειραματιστείς στη δημιουργία πλακετών να το κάνεις χωρίς το άγχος της λειτουργικότητας.
Δε θες να το καταλάβεις ... γράφε τα ίδια διαρκώς. Από την άλλη έχει κι ένα θετικό ...ανεβάζεις τον αριθμό των μηνυμάτων.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ωραία τότε σταματάω με αυτήν τη ηλίθια κατασκευή και θα πάρω ένα κιτ σμαρτκιτ vco 3w που θα δουλεύει.Επισης δε με νοιάζει καθόλου να ανεβάσω τα μηνύματα μου και αυτός δε είναι ο σκοπός αυτού του νήματος.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Nικο η κατασκευη σαν κατασκευη δεν ειναι καθολου ηλιθια ειναι σχεδιο καθαρα δικο μου το οποιο ειναι απλο και λειτουργικοτατο Τωρα  σε μια κατασκευη χρειαζεται πρωτα εμπειρια η οποια  αποκταται με υπομονη θεληση και γνωση Οπως λοιπον σου ειπαν και οι προλαλισαντες καλυτερα να παρεις ενα kit ...

----------


## Panoss

Νίκο, το θέμα δεν είναι η κατασκευή προς το παρόν.
Αλλά το να μάθεις να φτιάχνεις πλακέτες.
Για πρώτη πλακέτα μια χαρά είναι, αν δεις τι είχα φτιάξει εγώ θα πέθαινες στα γέλια.
Αλλά για να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις για τον πομπό δεν κάνει.

Οπότε πάμε να δούμε τι δεν έκανες σωστά, ώστε* να την ξαναφτιάξεις με λιγότερα λάθη*, άρα καλύτερη.
Κατ' αρχήν, την έκανες με τη μέθοδο του σιδερώματος και μάλλον δεν μεταφέρθηκε σωστά το τόνερ από το χαρτί που το τύπωσες πάνω στην πλακέτα.

Οπότε, τώρα αρχίζει η ανάκριση :
Τι χαρτί χρησιμοποίησες;
Το σιδέρωμα το έκανες με σίδερο που σιδερώνουν τα ρούχα ή με πλαστικοποιητή;

ΜΙΛΑ!!

----------

mikemtb (04-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Χαρτι χρησιμοποίησα φωτογραφικό το σιδέρωμα το έκανα με σίδερο για τα ρούχα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chip

οι διάτρητες δεν είναι κατάλληλες για πομπούς... αλλά ένα πομπουδάκι 0,1-1W μπορεί να δουλέψει σε διάτρητη.... προ 30 ετών... το είδα αρκετές φορές να δουλεύει.... φυσικά τα εξαρτήματα θα είναι κοντά το ένα με το άλλο....
στις περισσότερες εφαρμογές είναι προτιμότερη η χρήση των πλακετών που έχουν χωριστές τις τρύπες...

----------

nikosgalanos (04-01-18)

----------


## Panoss

Οπότε κάνε τα εξής:
1. ετοιμάζεις *δυο νέα κομμάτια πλακέτας* (καθάρισμα με ασετόν από *χρωματοπωλείο*: σε ένα σφουγγαράκι Scotch brite για τα πιάτα, στην άγρια πλευρά, βάζεις λίγο ασετόν. Βάζεις και λιγο πάνω στις πλακέτες. Τις τρίβεις με το σφουγγάρι, *δεν* αγγίζεις το χαλκό με τα δάχτυλα)
2. εκτύπωσε πάλι στο φωτογραφικό χαρτί και με το σίδερο για τα ρούχα 'σιδέρωσέ' το στη μία πλακέτα.
3. εκτύπωσε σε χαρτί απο τα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια του Lidl (επειδή αυτό το χαρτί παραείναι λεπτό για τον εκτυπωτή, κολλάς με σελοτέιπ ένα κομμάτι χαρτί διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια του Lidl σε μια Α4, για να μπορείς να το εκτυπώσεις στον εκτυπωτή)  και με το σίδερο για τα ρούχα 'σιδέρωσέ' την άλλη πλακέτα.

Άρα έχεις δυο πλακέτες με τα χαρτιά σιδερωμένα πάνω τους.
Βάλτα σε νερό να μαλακώσει το χαρτί τους και  απαλά, σιγά σιγά, τρίβεις λίγο λίγο το χαρτί ώσπου να φύγει όλο από τις πλακέτες.

Μην αποχαλκώσεις.

Βάλε φωτό να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα (αν πιστεύεις ότι χρειάζεται καμιά φωτό και από τις διάφορες φάσεις, βάλ' την).
Ο σκοπός είναι να δούμε αν με το χαρτί του Lidl βγήκε καλύτερο.

Πλαστικοποιητές:
Οι πλαστικοποιητές βγάζουν, γενικώς, καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα (εγώ πλαστικοποιητή χρησιμοποιώ αγορασμένο απο το Lidl), ξεκινάνε από 15 ευρώ.
Νομίζω αξίζει να πάρεις έναν αφού σκοπεύεις να φτιάχνεις δικές σου πλακέτες.
Και το επόμενο τεστ (αφού θα έχουμε καταλήξει αν θα χρησιμοποιείς φωτογραφικό χαρτί ή χαρτί απο τα Lidl) θα είναι σύγκριση πλαστικοποιητή - σίδερου.

Με λίγα λόγια, θέλει συνεχείς δοκιμές και να φτιάξεις πολλές πλακέτες (βλέποντας παράλληλα και τα σχετικά βίντεο προσπαθείς να εντοπίσεις τυχόν λάθη σου) μέχρι να βρεις τι δουλεύει σωστά, ή όσο πιο σωστά γίνεται.

Όταν το βρεις όμως, θα σου είναι πλέον πολύ εύκολο να φτιάξεις μια *σωστή* πλακέτα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά θα χρησιμοποιήσω την απλή διάτρητη αν κατάλαβα καλά.Αλλιως θα κάνω αυτά που μου λες.Χαρτι από τα lidl απλό α4 η φωτογραφικό;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Νίκο, η ερώτησή σου αποδεικνύει ότι *δεν* διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφουμε, γι αυτό έχεις κολλήσει.
Έγραψα, από 'διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια του Lidl' (αυτά που έχουν τις προσφορές των  επόμενων ημερών).
Τζάμπα, δωρεάν και άφθονο, ευδοκιμεί στις εισόδους (ή στις εξόδους??) των σούπερμάρκετς Lidl.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά.Ομως αφού δε έχουν εκτυπωμένα πάνω σχέδια πως δε θα εμφανιστεί πάνω στη πλακέτα το μελάνι όλο;Κανονικά δε θα πρέπει να εκτυπώσω το σχηματικό σε μια άδεια μεριά;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Τα σχέδια και τα γράμματα που υπάρχουν ήδη εκτυπωμένα πάνω στα φυλλάδια, δεν μεταφέρονται κατά τη διαδικασία του σιδερώματος.
Για να είσαι ακόμα πιο σίγουρος, επιλέγεις ενα κομμάτι από το φυλλάδιο που έχει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα εκτυπωμένα στοιχεία.

----------


## nikos1

Πήγαινε  στα καταντήματα Πλαίσιο της περιοχής σου και αγόρασε ένα πακέτο χαρτιά Α4 Color copy ( color copy coated glossy ) 135 g/mm2  250 σελίδες 9.40 Ε . Κάνε το σχέδιο με κάποιο πρόγραμμα για PCB τύπωσε το με εκτυπωτή laser και προχωρά στην αποχαλκωση 

61rnkLEY9dL._SL1000_.jpg P1080662.jpg P1080663.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πήγαινε  στα καταντήματα Πλαίσιο της περιοχής σου και αγόρασε ένα πακέτο χαρτιά Α4 Color copy ( color copy coated glossy ) 135 g/mm2  250 σελίδες 9.40 Ε . Κάνε το σχέδιο με κάποιο πρόγραμμα για PCB τύπωσε το με εκτυπωτή laser και προχωρά στην αποχαλκωση 
> 
> 61rnkLEY9dL._SL1000_.jpg P1080662.jpg P1080663.jpg



με τι θα το κάνει Νίκόλα;

----------


## nikos1

Πιστεύω έχει αποκτήσει κάποια γνώση με τον τρόπο που πρέπει να προχωρήσει στην κατασκευή μετά από τόση συζήτηση

----------


## elektronio

> 3. εκτύπωσε σε χαρτί απο τα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια του Lidl (επειδή αυτό το χαρτί παραείναι λεπτό για τον εκτυπωτή,* κολλάς με σελοτέιπ ένα κομμάτι χαρτί* διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια του Lidl σε μια Α4, για να μπορείς να το εκτυπώσεις στον εκτυπωτή)  και με το σίδερο για τα ρούχα 'σιδέρωσέ' την άλλη πλακέτα.



Η εκτύπωση πρέπει να γίνει με εκτυπωτή laser. Επειδή οι εκτυπωτές laser ψήνουν το τόνερ πριν βγάλουν έτοιμο το χαρτί τα σελοτειπ δεν είναι κατάλληλο υλικό, μπορεί να χαλάσει τον εκτυπωτή, σε κάθε περίπτωση εγώ δεν θα το δοκίμαζα.


Τα πιο κατάλληλα χαρτιά είναι τα γυαλιστερά (glossy ή ilustration) αλλά όχι τα πλαστικοποιημένα (λειώνει η πλαστικοποίηση στο φούρνο), γιατί δεν εισχωρεί το τόνερ στο χαρτί, κάθεται από πάνω και στην θερμομεταφορά το τόνερ ξεκολλάει πιο εύκολα από το χαρτί παρά από την πλακέτα.

----------


## Panoss

> Επειδή οι εκτυπωτές laser ψήνουν το τόνερ πριν βγάλουν έτοιμο το χαρτί τα σελοτειπ δεν είναι κατάλληλο υλικό, μπορεί να χαλάσει τον εκτυπωτή



Σ' αυτό έχεις δίκιο, επειδή δεν δημιούργησε πρόβλημα σ' εμένα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα και στον Νίκο.
Οπότε Νίκο καλύτερα κόλα το σε μια Α4 με κόλλα χαρτιών κι οχι με σελοτέιπ, κι άστο να στεγνώσει.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!Τελικα έφτιαξα τον πομπό σε διάτρητη και ένωσα τα εξαρτήματα με καλάι όπως μου είπατε.Ομως τον συνδέω με 12v 14a μπαταρία και η τάση από 11.5ν έπεσε στα 6.5ν,θα δοκιμάσω και με τροφοδοτικό για να δω τι φταίει.Παντως ακολούθησα πιστά το σχέδιο και μετά από ώρες κολλήματος μου βγάζει αυτό το πρόβλημα μήπως κάηκε από πριν το τρανζίστορ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Για ανεβασε καμια foto nick

----------


## nikosgalanos

Να φωτογραφία από τον πομπό:

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εκείνο το μεταλικό είναι το led.vk200 δε βρήκα και έβαλα φερρίτη.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Niko χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλω τα εχεις κανει

----------


## maouna

Κατι θα βραχυκυκλωνει ή κατι εχεις κολλησει λαθος..Εκεινο το ηλεκτρρολογικο καλώδιο στην είσοδο τι το θέλεις????

Εκανα και αλλο ενα pcb αμα θέλει κάποιος να το φτιαξει.
FM1.GIF

----------

aris52 (04-01-18), 

liat (04-01-18), 

nikosgalanos (04-01-18), 

SeAfasia (04-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο είναι για το ρεύμα.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα φτιάξω αύριο ένα καινούργιο.Τι έκανα λάθος?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Niko χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλω τα εχεις κανει



Χαχαχα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Θα φτιάξω αύριο ένα καινούργιο.Τι έκανα λάθος?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Ακυρο το τι εκανα λαθος θα ελενξω την πλακετα με πολυμετρο.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο είναι για το ρεύμα.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Λαθος εγραψα για τον ηχο ειναι

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά ο πομπός καθώς το συνδέω σε μπαταρία και ακουμπάω στο σύρμα που έχω για κεραία στο ραδιόφωνο που έχω και ακούγεται θόρυβος σαν φύσημα.Τι φταίει;Αλλαξα και τρανζίστορ μήπως και κάηκε το άλλο.Τι λέτε;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Κοιτα να καψεις και το ραδιοφωνο βρε nick οπως το βλεπω ειναι ολο λαθος για βαλε μια foto να δουμε και της κολλησεις

----------


## nikosgalanos

Να οι κολλήσεις:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αξίζει το vco 3w σμαρτκιτ;Γιατί με αυτό δε θα βγάλω άκρη,εκτός και αν το πάω στον Ιωαννίδη να το φτιάξει.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι λέτε;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μήπως φταίει που έβαλα το bc546b αντί του mpsh10;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το pll 8w του moutoulos είναι καλό;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elektronio

Απαντώ σε όλα τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα σου.
1. Οι κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα για να το πω πολύ ευγενικά δεν είναι όπως θα έπρεπε. Αν τα δύο καλώδια που φαίνονται είναι για τροφοδοσία είναι φυσιολογικό να σου γονατίζει την μπαταρία γιατί τα έχεις βραχυκυκλωμένα.
2. Ο Ιωαννίδης δεν πιστεύω να ασχοληθεί με την κατασκευή σου. Το κιτ δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά αφού είναι κιτ προφανώς θα δουλεύει και ναι είναι πολύ καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις από κιτ.
4. Τα τρανζίστορ δεν είναι όλα ίδια σχεδόν όλα διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που η εφαρμογή είναι πολύ ανεκτική μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις διάφορα τρανζίστορ με παραπλήσια χαρακτηριστικά. Όταν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο άλλο θα πρέπει μέσα από βιβλία ή από το ιντερνετ να βρίσκεις κάποιο αντίστοιχο.
5. Το pll δεν το έχω κατασκευάσει, το έχουν κάνει άλλα μέλη, δεν ξέρω να σου πω αν είναι καλό μπορώ όμως να σου πω με σιγουριά ότι οι γνώσεις σου ακόμη δεν φτάνουν για να ασχοληθείς με μια τέτοια κατασκευή.

Ξεκίνα από κάποια κιτ που θα καταφέρεις πιο εύκολα να τα κάνεις να δουλέψουν να πάρεις λίγη εμπειρία στο κόλλημα των υλικών.
Πάρε ένα breadboard ή raster για συνδέσεις χωρίς κολλήσεις ώστε να μην καταστρέφεις τα υλικά κάνοντας βασικά πειράματα για να αποκτήσεις βασικές γνώσεις πάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά.
Μετά ξεκίνα και την κατασκευή πλακετών και θα μπορείς να μεταφέρεις ένα κύκλωμα που έκανες και δουλεύει στο raster σε πλακέτα.

Ξεκίνα με απλά κυκλώματα (led flasher χρονικά με το 555 κλπ) που να καταλαβαίνεις τι κάνουν και πως το κάνουν. Άσε τα δύσκολα για αργότερα. :Wink:

----------

nikosgalanos (05-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για το περιεκτικό σου μήνυμα!Θα δοκιμάσω να πάρω η το vco smartkit η το pll 8w του moutoulos.Ξερετε αν το πλλ του μουτούλου από το eshop που έχει δέχεται αντικαταβολή;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οχ δε το πρόσεξα ότι βραχυκυκλώνουν!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πάντως ενώ ακουμπάω το ραδιόφωνο στη κεραία ακούγονται παράσιτα και στο τρανζίστορ τα ίδια.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά έφτιαξα τις κολλήσεις και ακούγεται διακοπτόμενος θόρυβος.Είναι φυσιολογικό;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Σήμερα δεν με θέλει η rf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το περίεργο είναι ότι ελενξα το τρανζίστορ με πολυμετρο και είναι εντάξει.Πιστεύω ότι φταίει που έβαλα το bc546b αντί του mpsh10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα παραγγείλω το mpsh10 για να δω αν δουλεύει τελικά.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Nick στειλε μου σε μηνυμα μια διευθυνση και θα σου στειλω δωρο ενα ωραιο πομπο να κανεις το κεφι σου  το μονο που θελω απο εσενα να το βαλεις σε ενα ωραιο κουτακι μονος σου ομως.

----------

nikosgalanos (05-01-18)

----------


## chip

είναι πολύ πιθανόν να δουλεύεις ο πομπός αλλά να εκπέμπει έξω από την μπάντα των fm.... ίσως θα έπρεπε να δοκιμάσει βάζοντας μία 1-2 σπείρες περισσότερες στο πηνίο ταλάντωσης... ή να βγάλει μία σπείρα ή να βάλει παράλληλα με το πηνίο της ταλάντωσης κάποιο πυκνωτή πχ 10pF.....

όταν έφτιαχνα πομπουδάκια (πριν 30 χρόνια...) συνήθως έπαιζαν πάνω από τα 108MHZ (γύρω στα 120-150MHz) αλλά ευτυχώς είχα ραδιόφωνο που έφτανε κάπου στα 150 ή 170 MHz και έτσι σιγά σιγά προσθέτοντας σπείρες στο πηνίο τα κατέβαζα στα 100-108MHz

----------

nikosgalanos (05-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οκ.Ευχαριστώ.Πηρα αντί του mpsh10 το mpsa14 κάνει;Αύριο θα δοκιμάσω αυτό που μου είπες.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maouna

OXI.αυτό είναι darlington.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά.Ευτυχώς που παρήγγειλα το mpsh10 και θα το αλλάξω στο πομπό.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maouna

προσεξε γιατι τα τρανσιστορ δεν εχουν ολα τα ιδια πιν.επισης μπορεις να χρησιμοποιείσεις BF199 ,BF240

----------


## aris52

2n3904 το πιο απλο και ευκολο να το βρεις

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά θα πάρω το bf199 και το 2n3904.Σίγουρα δε κάνει το bc546b;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

kαι το bc546 bc547 bc548 2n2222 bf199 bf240 kai αλλα πολλα κανουν αλλα εχουμε διαφορες ως προς την ισχυ και αλλα διαφορα.Και κοιτα το πομπουδακι που θα σου στειλω να το κανεις σενιο σε κουτακι μεσα Μη το χαλασεις αλλιως θα σε λεω nick ο μαστροχαλαστης

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το πομπό θα τον κάνω σε κουτάκι πλαστικό ή μεταλλικό για κατασκευές.Αν και καλύτερα σε μεταλλικό γιατί θα γειώσω το κουτί με το πομπό.Ο πομπός που θα μου στείλεις ποσά βατ είναι;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

500 σου φτανουν?

----------


## Panoss

Ε, μην τσιγκουνεύεσαι κι εσύ, βάλε κάτι παραπάνω...

----------


## aris52

> Το πομπό θα τον κάνω σε κουτάκι πλαστικό ή μεταλλικό για κατασκευές.Αν και καλύτερα σε μεταλλικό γιατί θα γειώσω το κουτί με το πομπό.Ο πομπός που θα μου στείλεις ποσά βατ είναι;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Βρε nick the greek θα σου στειλω ενα πομπουδακι να βγαζει καποια mwatt  αλλα αν του βαλεις ενα διπολακι ψηλα ομως και σε καθαρη συχνοτητα θα εχει εμβελεια  1000 μετρα σου φτανουν για το κεφι σου Και να το βαλεις σε ενα πλαστικο κουτακι σεν εχεις προβλημα ειναι και πιο ευκολο για της τρυπες που θα ανοιξεις με το κολ/ρι

----------


## lepouras

βρε Νίκο συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά μήπως να ξεκινούσες μαθαίνοντας να κάνεις το βασικό που είναι κολλήσεις? εδώ σε πολύ απλά κυκλώματα και μια κακή κόλληση μπορεί να σου βγάλει την ψυχή. πόσο μάλλον σε κυκλώματα RF που ακόμα και το μήκος των ποδιών των εξαρτημάτων μπορεί να  αλλάξει την συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος.

πάρε μια διάτρητη πλακέτα και μερικά σύρματα και άρχισε να δουλεύεις το να μάθεις να κολλάς. πάρε και καμιά παλιά άχρηστη πλακέτα από κάνα παλιό κασετόφωνο ή τηλεόραση ή και ότι νάνε και ξεκόλλα και κόλα τα εξαρτήματα μέχρι να μπορείς να την κάνεις σχεδόν όπως την βλέπεις στα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα. στο λέω  γιατί θα ρωτάς συνέχεια γιατί δεν σου δουλεύει το ένα ή το άλλο και θα παιδεύονται και τα παιδιά να σου εξηγήσουν, και τελικά θα διαπιστώνεις ότι κάθε φορά θα φταίνε και  οι κολλήσεις σου.

----------

nikosgalanos (07-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά θα κάνω αυτά που μου είπατε.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nkarama

> Καλά θα κάνω αυτά που μου είπατε.



16 σελίδες τώρα, αυτό ακούω, αλλά δεν το βλέπω...  :Lol: 
Ξεκίνα με κιτ. Οι περισσότεροι έτσι ξεκινήσαμε. Και έτσι μάθαμε. Αλλοι λίγα, άλλοι περισσοτερα, άλλοι το έκαναν επάγγελμα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Από κιτ έχω το smartkit 4w,1w,ενισχυτές 25w,10w της σμαρτκιτ πάλι.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

> Από κιτ έχω το smartkit 4w,1w,ενισχυτές 25w,10w της σμαρτκιτ πάλι.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Και τα εχεις φτιαξει Νικο και δουλευουν ολα?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι όλα δουλεύουν.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

??????????? :Head:  :Σκέψη:  :Boo hoo!:  :Hammer:

----------


## liat

> 16 σελίδες τώρα, αυτό ακούω, ...



Πες τα Χρυσόστομε!  :Thumbup:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά κάποιες ερωτήσεις είχα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Άλλη μια προσπάθεια:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

Πότε θα το βάλεις μπρος να σ' ακούσω? :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω σε αυτό που είπε ο Γιάννης, άμα ανοίξεις συσκευές και να μην είναι στο ρεύμα μπορεί να έχουν τάση οι πυκνωτές! Καλό είναι να μην παίξεις με τηλεοράσεις.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αν δουλέψει τελικά θα με ακούσεις.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Κάντο να πιάνει και Αθήνα ε, όχι μόνο Θεσσαλονίκη.
Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Αν δουλέψει τελικά θα με ακούσεις.



Εγώ στο "μπαμ" αναφερόμουν... :Lol: 

Γιατί δεν βλέπεις μερικά βίντεο στο youtube σχετικά με κολλήσεις, ευχάριστα είναι...

----------

nikosgalanos (09-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά.Ενταξει


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Κάντο να πιάνει και Αθήνα ε, όχι μόνο Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Θεσσαλονίκη.



Θα φτιάξω έναν πομπό 10kw στα αμ για να φτάσει Αθήνα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

Σου είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία κάποιας από τις κατασκευές που έχεις φτιάξει και λες ότι δουλεύουν;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μόλις πάω σπίτι θα ανεβάσω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ο ενισχυτής 25w smartkit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

Κι από κάτω please!!!

----------


## argizel

> Άλλη μια προσπάθεια:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Μας δουλεύεις δεν εξηγείται διαφορετικά, εδώ και 17 σελίδες μας δουλεύεις. Αυτό το χάλι που δείχνεις για κατασκευή μετά από 17 σελίδες συζήτηση και μετά από τόσο εξοργιστικά υπομονετικές απαντήσεις που πήρες, δεν με πείθεις ότι είναι δυνατόν να είσαι τόσο ανεπίδεκτος, αποκλείεται μας δουλεύεις, έλεος.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το λέω δεν ξέρω να κολάω καλά!Αλλα αυτά μαθαίνονται με το καιρό.

----------


## liat

> Το λέω δεν ξέρω να κολάω καλά!Αλλα αυτά μαθαίνονται με το καιρό.



Εμ γι' αυτό σου ζήτησα φωτό της πλευράς με τις κολλήσεις για να δούμε εκεί πως τις έκανες.
Κι αφού είναι προγενέστερες αυτής του πομπού θα πρέπει να μην βλέπονται.
Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν.

Κάποια υλικά που επισημαίνω με κόκκινο κύκλο είναι στον αέρα.
Επίσης, αν αυτή η υποτιθέμενη πλακέτα είναι εκείνη που σου είχα σχεδιάσει, τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
Κανένα υλικό δεν είχε τόσο τεράστιο άνοιγμα ποδιών.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οι κολλήσεις:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Εμ γι' αυτό σου ζήτησα φωτό της πλευράς με τις κολλήσεις για να δούμε εκεί πως τις έκανες.
> Κι αφού είναι προγενέστερες αυτής του πομπού θα πρέπει να μην βλέπονται.
> Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν.
> 
> Κάποια υλικά που επισημαίνω με κόκκινο κύκλο είναι στον αέρα.
> Επίσης, αν αυτή η υποτιθέμενη πλακέτα είναι εκείνη που σου είχα σχεδιάσει, τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
> Κανένα υλικό δεν είχε τόσο τεράστιο άνοιγμα ποδιών.



Καλά θα τα διορθώσω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Οι κολλήσεις...



Καμία σχέση με αυτό τα χάλι που παρουσιάζεις από την αρχή του θέματος.
Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο argizel, πέφτει ψιλό γαζί.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εγώ δε δουλεύω κανέναν,αν θέλετε να ενεργήσετε όπως θέλετε,πάντως δε έχω την πρόθεση να δουλέψω κανέναν γιατί έναν πομπό ήθελα να φτιάξω που να δουλεύει!Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου λέτε ότι σας δουλεύω αφού κάτι τέτοιο δε κάνω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chip

τη μύτη από το κολητήρι την καθαρίζεις πριν από κάθε κόλληση?
κόλληση χρησιμοποιείς με μόλυβδο (60/40 ή 63/37) ή τις οικολογικές?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Την μύτη από το κολλητήρι δεν τη καθαρίζω κόλληση χρησιμοποιώ και με μόλυβδο 60/40 αλλά και οικολογική.Ποια είναι πιο καλή;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

Νίκο χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά η πλακέτα που δείχνεις είναι σαν  να μάσησε κάποιος μια χούφτα με εξαρτήματα και τα ξέρασε πάνω σε μια πλακέτα.




> Επίσης να συμπληρώσω σε αυτό που είπε ο Γιάννης, άμα ανοίξεις συσκευές  και να μην είναι στο ρεύμα μπορεί να έχουν τάση οι πυκνωτές! Καλό είναι  να μην παίξεις με τηλεοράσεις.



μα δεν είπα από κάποια που δουλεύει αλλά κάποια χαλασμένη παλιά που θα έχει THD εξαρτήματα για να παίξει και να μάθει να κολλάει ξεκολλάει.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Νίκο χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά η πλακέτα που δείχνεις είναι σαν  να μάσησε κάποιος μια χούφτα με εξαρτήματα και τα ξέρασε πάνω σε μια πλακέτα.
> 
> 
> μα δεν είπα από κάποια που δουλεύει αλλά κάποια χαλασμένη παλιά που θα έχει THD εξαρτήματα για να παίξει και να μάθει να κολλάει ξεκολλάει.



Χαχαχα.Από μια πλακέτα από οθόνη υπολογιστή ξεκόλλησα κάποια εξαρτήματα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## apilot

Νίκο καλημέρα σου. Ασχολήσου πρώτα με το να μάθεις να κολλάς καλά. 
Κάθισε και κόλλα συνέχεια ώσπου να είσαι πολύ καλός στο κόλλημα.
 Αφού τελειώσεις με αυτό μετά ασχολήσου με το να κάνεις πλακέτες. Όλα μαζί δεν γίνονται. 
Αυτά που παρουσιάζεις αυτές της μέρες δείχνουν ότι δεν το κατέχεις. 
Θέλεις πολύ δουλειά ακόμη όπως λένε θέλεις εξάσκηση και πάνω από όλα να πιάνουν και λίγο τα χέρια σου.
Χωρίς παρεξήγηση εγώ θα ντρεπόμουνα να παρουσίαζα μια τέτοια πλακέτα με υλικά όπου να είναι και με τέτοιες κολλήσεις χάλια. 
Προσπάθησε και θα έρθει μόνο του αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε αυτό που θα προσπαθήσεις.

----------

nikosgalanos (10-01-18)

----------


## chip

> Την μύτη από το κολλητήρι δεν τη καθαρίζω κόλληση χρησιμοποιώ και με μόλυβδο 60/40 αλλά και οικολογική.Ποια είναι πιο καλή;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



οι κολλήσεις με μόλυβδο (60/40) είναι πιο εύκολες!
δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ οικολογική αλλά θεωρούνται πιο δύσκολες και έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία από τις κλασικές μολύβδου η ποιότητα της κόλλησης (που εξαρτάται φυσικά από το κράμα και το flux). Με φθηνή οικολογική πιστεύω θα είναι δύσκολο να βγει καλή κόλληση από αρχάριο. Επίσης οι οικολογικές κυκλοφορούν με διάφορους τύπους flux και κάποιου τύποι flux βοηθούν πολύ στην κόλληση αλλά κάνοντας ζημιά στη μύτη του κολλητηριού!

 πρέπει να καθαρίζεις τη μύτη πάντα πριν από κάθε κόλληση! για το σκοπό αυτό θα έχεις ένα σφουγγαράκι (αν έχει βάση το κολητήρι θα έχει διαφορετικά θα πάρεις σφουγγαράκι που θα είναι από φυσικό σφουγγάρι, όχι συνθετικό!!!) που θα είναι βρεγμένο (λίγες σταγόνες νερό) και θα σέρνεις πάνω στο σφουγγαράκι τη μύτη. η μύτη μετά το καθάρισμα πρέπει να γυαλίζει! αφού δεν την καθαρίζεις ποτέ η μύτη θα είναι χάλια και μπορεί να έχει καταστραφεί κι όλας και να θέλει αντικατάσταση!!! αν θες ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία από τη μύτη του κολλητηριού.
η κόλληση στο εσωτερικό έχει flux (σαν σολντερίνι). Το flux φροντίζει ώστε να περιβάλει την κόληση και την επιφάνεια που κολλάς και έτσι να μην αναπτίσονται οξειδώσεις στην κόληση και στην επιφάνεια που εμποδίζουν να γίνει σωστή η κόλληση. Επίσης καθαρίζουν τις επιφάνεις προς συγκόλληση και και κάνει και την κόληση να ρέει καλύτερα! Για το σκοπό αυτό είναι σημαντικό η κόλληση να είναι καλής ποιότητας!  
Η οξείδωση είναι μία χημική αντίδραση όπου υπάρχει ένωση του οξυγόνου (της ατμόσφαιρας) με το μέταλλο και η αντίδραση αυτή γίνεται πολύ γρήγορα όταν επικρατεί υψηλή θερμοκρασία. Στη χημεία στο λύκειο μαθαίνουμε οτι γενικά η ταχύτητα των χημικών αντιδράσεων 2 πλασιάζεται για κάθε 10 βαθμούς αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας. Αφού λοιπόν από τους 25 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος πάμε στου 350 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία κόλλησης η οξείδωση επιταχύνεται κατα τα 2 υψωμένο στην 32 δύναμη... δηλαδή κατά κάπου 4 δισεκατομμύρια φορές! και έτσι συμβαίνει σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου όταν δεν υπάρχει flux να προστατεύσει την κόλληση...
 Επίσης είναι σημαντικό το να κολλάς με το σωστό τρόπο, δηλαδή δεν βάζεις την κόληση στη μύτη του κολητηριού και μετά κολλάς γιατί έτσι καιγεται το flux της κόλλησης πάνω στη μύτη και όταν πάς να κολήσεις όχι μόνο δεν θα υπάρχει flux κατα τη διάρκεια της κόλλησης αλλά πιθανόν να υπάρχει και βρομιά απο το καμένο flux (ανάλογα με την ποιότητα του flux)... θα πρέπει η μύτη να αγγίζει τα ταυτόχρονα τα προς συγκόλληση μέρη (πχ χαλκός πλακέτας και εξάρτημα) και μετά από λίγο κάπου στο 0,5-1 sec στο σημείο που αγγίζει το κολλητήρι τις δύο επιφάνειες να φέρνεις σε επαφή την κόλληση!

Επίσης θα πρότεινα να έπαιρνες σολντερίνη και να την χρησιμοποιούσες με μέτρο... όταν μία κόλληση δεν γίνεται καλή θα βάζεις στιγμιαια τη μύτη του κολητηριού στη σολντερίνη και μετά θα επιστρέφεις στην κόλληση (αμέσως πριν καει η σολντερίνη πάνω στη μύτη). Η θα μπορούσε να βάζεις την κόλληση μέσα στη σολντερίνη. Αυτό το προτείνω για τώρα που είναι αρχή... και καλύτερα να έχεις μία καλή ποιότητα κόλλησης με χρήση σολντερίνης παρά πολύ κακές κολλήσεις χωρίς σολντερίνη! Βέβαια θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να μειώσεις την χρήση της στο ελάχιστο.... αφού καταστρέφει τη μύτη του κολλητηριού, και επίσης κανονικά δεν είναι απαραίτητη αφού όλες οι κολλήσεις στην εποχή μας περιέχουν flux. Επίσης μετά την κόλληση η σολντερίνη αφήνει κατάλοιπα που θέλουν καλό καθάρισμα (με βενζίνη από το Super market)! γιατί εκτός του ότι αν μείνουν πολύ σύντομα θα οψειδωθεί η πλακέτα το πιθανότερο είναι οτι δεν θα δουλέψει και το το κύκλωμα (ιδιαίτερα αν μιλάμε για πομπούς....)

πρώτα πρέπει να μάθεις να κάνει καλές κολλήσεις και μετά θα κάνεις κατασκευή που θα δουλέψει σωστά...

με την ευκαιρία...κακό παράδειγμα κάτι βιντεο στο youtube (μάλλον από ινδούς) που κάνουν πατέντες με κάτι κολλητήρια με κατεστραμένες μύτες και δεν ξέρουν και να κολλάνε σωστά....

----------

nikosgalanos (10-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για την αναλυτική σου περιγραφή!Θα κολλάω τα εξαρτήματα όπως μου είπατε.Η μύτη:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chip

προσπάθησε να  καθαρίσεις τη μύτη με κάποιο βρεμένο βαμβακερό  ύφασμα (πχ κάποια παλιά φανέλα) (και το κολητήρι ζεστό). επίσης απλωσε πάνω του κόληση (μετά την προσπάθεια για καθάρισμα) και αν έχεις σολντερίνη ακούμπισε και τη μύτη στη σολνερίνη.... αν δεν καθαρίσει μάλλον πας για νέα μύτη...

----------

nikosgalanos (10-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έφτιαξα τυχόν λάθη και το ραδιόφωνο που έχω όταν στην είσοδο σήματος του πομπού αλλάζω συχνότητα στο ραδιόφωνο που έχω ενωμένο και ακούγεται από το ραδιόφωνο λήψης ήχοι σαν όταν κλειδώνει ο πομπός αλλά δεν έχω ήχο.Ειναι καλό σημάδι αυτό για τον πομπό;Θα αλλάξω σπείρες στο πηνίο μπας και φταίει αυτό.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> προσπάθησε να  καθαρίσεις τη μύτη με κάποιο βρεμένο βαμβακερό  ύφασμα (πχ κάποια παλιά φανέλα) (και το κολητήρι ζεστό). επίσης απλωσε πάνω του κόληση (μετά την προσπάθεια για καθάρισμα) και αν έχεις σολντερίνη ακούμπισε και τη μύτη στη σολνερίνη.... αν δεν καθαρίσει μάλλον πας για νέα μύτη...



Εντάξει.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω μου δείχνει καμία πιθανότητα να λειτουργεί ο πομπός;Τελοσπαντων ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με βοήθησαν με υπομονή σε ο,τι ρωτούσα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Νικολα καλησπερα εδω εισαι Αυτο ειναι το πομπουδακι που θα σου στειλω το τυπωμενο ειναι το σχεδιο του Πανου maouna..ελπιζω να σου αρεσει και να κανεις το κεφι σου και μια αρχη να μπεις στο νοημα....... :Rolleyes: 20180110_172059.jpg20180110_172112.jpg

----------

nikosgalanos (10-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει.Ευχαριστω πολύ!Τελικα θα μου το στείλεις αύριο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Ναι Νικολα και προσεχε μην μπαινεις πανω σε κρατικους σταθμους και ενοχλεις  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Ναι Νικολα και προσεχε μην μπαινεις πανω σε κρατικους σταθμους και ενοχλεις



Καλά.Εχω βρει μια καθαρή συχνότητα στους 102mhz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Πρόσεχε μη ρίξεις κανένα αεροπλάνο ε; :Rolleyes:  


Εκτός άμα είναι τούρκικο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Χαχαχα.Θα βάλω φίλτρο αποκοπής στην έξοδο του πομπού.Αν είναι τουρκικό θα το ρίξω αμέσως.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Ετσι μπραβο Νικολα η επομενη κατασκευη που θα κανουμε θα ειναι low pass filter :Biggrin:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Είδα ένα φίλτρο στο Ίντερνετ κάνει;:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

αμε μια χαρα ειναι αντε ξεκινα

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα το κάνω το φίλτρο αλλά χρειάζομαι πηνίοσύρμα που θα πάρω αύριο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εκείνο το μικρό μηχάνημα που έχεις και σου δείχνει αν έχει σήμα στη κεραία έχεις το σχηματικό;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το θεμα θα πιασει ισα με 100 σελιδες..................και

----------


## nikosgalanos

> εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το θεμα θα πιασει ισα με 100 σελιδες..................και



Μπορεί


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το θεμα θα πιασει ισα με 100 σελιδες..................και



και τα τρία σχέδια που μόλις είπατε ή το κάθε ένα?  εντάξει το κάθε ένα 100 δεν θα πιάσει. άντε 99 το πολύ ...... :Biggrin:  βάλε και καμιά 50αρια ενδιάμεσα μέχρι να καταλάβετε πότε μιλάτε για ποια ποιο σχέδιο - πλακέτα και καθάρισες. 
να το βάλουμε στην δημοσκόπηση να βγάλουμε ποσοστό για στοίχημα?   :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

> εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το θεμα θα πιασει ισα με 100 σελιδες..................και

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ο πομπός 4βατ της σμαρτκιτ που έχω έχει πολλές αρμονικές σε άλλες συχνότητες πώς μπορώ να τις διακόψω;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Να ο πομπός:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Να ο πομπός:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Μας πήγες στα 80's.....

----------


## liat

> Ο πομπός 4βατ της σμαρτκιτ που έχω έχει πολλές αρμονικές σε άλλες συχνότητες πώς μπορώ να τις διακόψω;



Κατ' αρχήν πως κάνεις τον συντονισμό;

----------


## aris52

O Νικολαος ειναι της παλιας σχολης παιδι ....



> Μας πήγες στα 80's.....

----------


## nikosgalanos

Επειδή δεν έχω γέφυρα τον συντόνισα με τις αντιστάσεις του κιτ.Χαχα ναι της παλιάς σχολής είμαι γιατί προτιμώ τα παλιά κυκλώματα για πομπούς.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Επειδή δεν έχω γέφυρα τον συντόνισα με τις αντιστάσεις του κιτ.Χαχα ναι της παλιάς σχολής είμαι γιατί προτιμώ τα παλιά κυκλώματα για πομπούς.



Δηλαδή με ποιο τρόπο;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Συνδεσα στην εξοδου του πομπού 2 αντιστάσεις 1 πυκνωτή κεραμικό και μία δίοδο και γυρνουσα τους πυκνωτές μεχρι να παρω στο πολυμετρο τα μεγαλύτερα βολτ.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Συνδεσα στην εξοδου του πομπού 2 αντιστάσεις 1 πυκνωτή κεραμικό και μία δίοδο και γυρνουσα τους πυκνωτές μεχρι να παρω στο πολυμετρο τα μεγαλύτερα βολτ.



Αν σου βρίσκεται εύκαιρο το σχέδιο, θα με ενδιέφερε η κατασκευή του.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πάντως η διαμόρφωση του είναι πολύ καλή και καθαρή.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έβαλα και στον σμαρτκιτ 1βατ το bc547c και ακούγεται πολύ καθαρά ο ήχος με πτυσσόμενη κεραία.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

Νίκο δεν εννοούσα το σχέδιο του πομπού αλλά το σχέδιο του κυκλώματος συντονισμού.
Δηλαδή αυτό με τις διόδους, τις αντιστάσεις και το πολύμετρο.
Επίσης, όλα τα post είναι εντός του νήματος με θέμα την αποχάλκωση.
Έτσι για την ιστορία.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το σχέδιο του κυκλώματος συντονισμού είναι στη 3ή σελίδα κάτω αριστερά.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αν γίνεται ο διαχειριστής να σβήσει τις 2 πρώτες εικόνες με το σχέδιο και τις οδηγίες του πομπού.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ήρθε σήμερα ο πομπός.Εχει τέλεια διαμόρφωση με μια πτυσσόμενη κεραία και έχει μικρό μέγεθος.Θα τον βάλω σε ένα κουτί να είναι μια χαρά.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Aντε Νικολα καλες εκπομπες



> Ήρθε σήμερα ο πομπός.Εχει τέλεια διαμόρφωση με μια πτυσσόμενη κεραία και έχει μικρό μέγεθος.Θα τον βάλω σε ένα κουτί να είναι μια χαρά.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Aντε Νικολα καλες εκπομπες



Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πάντως ευχαριστώ τον aris52 για τον πομπό και όσους με βοήθησαν!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Το εβαλες σε κουτακι Νικο?

----------


## street

περιμενω να ακουσω την πειραματικη εκπομπη σου , δωσε την συχνοτητα σου στον λαο ! :Biggrin:

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Το εβαλες σε κουτακι Νικο?



Έχω βρει ένα κουτί αλλά είναι μεγάλο.Πιστευω να βρω ένα πιο μικρό.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> περιμενω να ακουσω την πειραματικη εκπομπη σου , δωσε την συχνοτητα σου στον λαο !



Θα με ακούσεις.Αν βρω κενή συχνότητα νομίζω έχει στους 106~MHz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου στείλει ένα σχέδιο πομπού αμ με τρανζίστορ γιατί έχω μια κεραία και θέλω να φτιάξω έναν μιας και οι συχνότητες εκεί είναι ελεύθερες.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου στείλει ένα σχέδιο πομπού αμ με τρανζίστορ γιατί έχω μια κεραία και θέλω να φτιάξω έναν μιας και οι συχνότητες εκεί είναι ελεύθερες.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Χάχαχα.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotron1

:W00t:      Άσε να φτιάξουμε και μείς τίποτα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει.🤜🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πως θα καταλάβω αν το 2n2369a είναι καμμενο;Να το ελενξω με πολυμετρο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## apilot

Καλημέρα Νίκο.
Βάζεις το θετικό (κόκκινο καλώδιο) στην βάση (b) του Τρανζίστορ και το όργανο στην δίοδο. 
Και με το αρνητικό (μαύρο καλώδιο) ελέγχεις τα άλλα δύο ποδαράκια (e) και (c) θα πρέπει να σου δείξουν κάποια τιμή στο όργανο.
Αν δεν δείξει κάποια ένδειξη σε κάποιο από τα δυο ποδαράκια δεν είναι καλό.
Αν σου δείξει (0) ένδειξη σε κάποιο από τα δύο είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο.
Πιστεύω να κατάλαβες?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι κατάλαβα ευχαριστώ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πάντως με υπερθειικο νάτριο η αποχαλκωση κρατάει πολλές ώρες.Πρεπει το διάλυμα να το ζεστάνω πριν;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

